# Why a fall limit?



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Has anybody heard of a reason behind the fall limit on snows? I mean, its pretty much no hold barred in the spring, and yet they put a daily limit on them in the fall, even though they want to get rid of them. 
Personaly I havent even come close to limiting on fall snows in a loooong time (ive only done it once, and it was a limit of ten at the time), but im sure there are groups that get into the right spot on the right day and could really put the hurt on them if it were not for the 20 bird limit. Why limit the lucky few that can manage to get into em real good each fall, we want to reduce the population, right?

Just wondering if anybodies heard any reasons behind this.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I don't know the specifics, but I'm sure just changing laws for the fall is NOT that easy. The spring was a special season, hense all the loose laws. You don't see any of that in the fall (e-callers, unplugged guns, no limits) and I'm sure it'd be a battle to put that in place.

That's my guess, there's plenty of USFWS guys on here that could state otherwise.

Chris


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Actually there a few reasons some of the more simple ones are that you are capable of shooting several different species in the fall and in the spring you can only shoot the S&B's in the fall you can shoot ducks and dark geese and the federal regs are much tighter on the other spiecies. So it is easier just to change the limit on one species and keep all of the other regs in place for everything else, things like e-callers would make it much easier to sucker the dark geese in and people would be tempted to over harvest birds. The list of reasons goes on and on.

Hopefully this helps for you to understand the reason why the limits are the way they are.

Later J.D.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im just wondering on the daily limit, I fully understand why they dont allow e-callers, all day hunting, etc etc, just wondering on the daily limit for snows and blues.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting point.....but Canada lets you use an ecaller with white decoys in the fall and there doesn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

my guess is all the money and legislation that is involved in changing a law. you said it yourslef, very few people ever limit so by removing a limit they are really changing nothing as far a harvested bird numbers, but the cost may be significant, and enviromental groups may jump all over it as rampant killing of a species.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I thought that the fall regulations were dictated by some extent to the international agreement ( the name escapes me) between Canada, the US and Mexico . I've understood that the regulations USFWS recommends have to fall within certain parameters of that agreement thus they are limited on some issues without changing that agreement. I'm not sure how or if it applies to the spring season.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> I thought that the fall regulations were dictated by some extent to the international agreement ( the name escapes me) between Canada, the US and Mexico . I've understood that the regulations USFWS recommends have to fall within certain parameters of that agreement thus they are limited on some issues without changing that agreement. I'm not sure how or if it applies to the spring season.


That is what I thought but in the spring it is not a hunting season it is a conservation order so it is a lope hole in the system but in the fall you could not have it because it would not fall in the parameters


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

That wouldn't make any sense if it was dictated between Canada, US and Mexico, then how can Canada use e-callers? The main reason I figured the U.S. didn't use ecallers is because it would give an unfair aid in hunting ducks and dark geese. Sounding exactly like a real flock and all.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

But in CA in the srping season-you can NOT shoot Ross geese. I think many US guys will not go up there to hunt because their ID skills are way too poor.

As for the Fall season, good point. But most states do not even have a spring season. And those that do, most have a Spring limit too unlike ND. And MB has the same 20 per day both Fall and Spring.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have wondered why you can only shoot SNOW geese on Wed and Sat before one o'clock during the fall but in the spring it seems like you can shoot away until your barrel melts?

Is it to keep geese in the state to improve hunting during the fall?

I totally understand the rule for black geese.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I have wondered why you can only shoot SNOW geese on Wed and Sat before one o'clock during the fall but in the spring it seems like you can shoot away until your barrel melts?
> 
> Is it to keep geese in the state to improve hunting during the fall?
> 
> I totally understand the rule for black geese.


Exactly.......in the spring they are constantly on the move north.....not so in the fall where they don't move until weather or hunting pressure pushes them out.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is what I thought. Thanks.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

water_swater said:


> my guess is all the money and legislation that is involved in changing a law. you said it yourslef, very few people ever limit so by removing a limit they are really changing nothing as far a harvested bird numbers, but the cost may be significant, and enviromental groups may jump all over it as rampant killing of a species.


I dont agree with the cost part. It should not be that expensive to change the regulations. I dont believe there has to be a "no limit" on snow geese in the fall, they could just up the limit by triple or what ever is needed IMO

Lindberg


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

You CANNOT shoot snows on Wed. and Sat. any longer....only dark geese. And yes.....the reason they did this is so that the snows would stage here.....and all day pressure would not push them out.


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

In north dakota, is it legal to use e-callers in the fall????


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

2nd flight said:


> In north dakota, is it legal to use e-callers in the fall????


No, only during the spring season


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks that could have been bad...I am leaving for ND on monday...Taking 2000 snow deeks that I have accumulated over the last year...Never been snow hunting before and would love to kill some birds..Thanks for the info on the e:caller...


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

2nd flight said:


> Thanks that could have been bad...I am leaving for ND on monday...Taking 2000 snow deeks that I have accumulated over the last year...Never been snow hunting before and would love to kill some birds..Thanks for the info on the e:caller...


Chippewa falls huh? I'm from Pepin..what's that..60 miles? lol
Where you heading to? I know a few guys that are leaving soon also. I head out the 27th.


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Hows the hunting in pepin??? I hunted in brice prairy this past week and kicked the snot out of the ducks....LOTS of gadwall....Never seen so many in my life......Was coming back this morning from hunting on otter lake and seen a flock of canada's with 4 snows in it...Got me excited...Talked to the land owner and he said NO....Dont allow hunting dont think its right and went on and on about hunting...I got kinda ******...Were u gunna be on the trip...We are going to be by sibley....


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

2nd flight said:


> Hows the hunting in pepin??? I hunted in brice prairy this past week and kicked the snot out of the ducks....LOTS of gadwall....Never seen so many in my life......Was coming back this morning from hunting on otter lake and seen a flock of canada's with 4 snows in it...Got me excited...Talked to the land owner and he said NO....Dont allow hunting dont think its right and went on and on about hunting...I got kinda ticked...Were u gunna be on the trip...We are going to be by sibley....


Hunting has been great here! 3 of us limited out with 8 different species Saturday with my first bluebill and ringneck as well as woodies, mallards, teal, shovelers, widgeon, & gadwall. Sunday was good as well. Unbelievable amount of birds around. 
We will be hunting areas North of Minot... Have for many years. It'll be great to get back out there and see all the friends from years past and have a few beers with em. Hope there are birds around..but it'll just be great to get there again. Good luck on your trip!


----------



## 2nd flight (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey pike, right back at ya, good luck....Taking out 2000 snow deeks so hopefully we can get into some snows....I have never snow goose hunted in my life and this will be new..Never shot a white one before and cant wait to try....gunna hunt ducks 3-4 days and snows 3-4 days, should be fun....(good to get away from the other half anyway.Ha) well with any luck we can compare pics when we get back...Ya never know we may just bump into each other...ND aint that big...Ha,Ha,.. I think their is only 2 water holes in the whole state..Right???Ha, Ha, Good luck


----------



## Pikeguy (Oct 16, 2006)

2nd flight said:


> Hey pike, right back at ya, good luck....Taking out 2000 snow deeks so hopefully we can get into some snows....I have never snow goose hunted in my life and this will be new..Never shot a white one before and cant wait to try....gunna hunt ducks 3-4 days and snows 3-4 days, should be fun....(good to get away from the other half anyway.Ha) well with any luck we can compare pics when we get back...Ya never know we may just bump into each other...ND aint that big...Ha,Ha,.. I think their is only 2 water holes in the whole state..Right???Ha, Ha, Good luck


Well, don't expect this to be your last trip then! Snows are big time addicting... IMO. I can't think of anything more fun. Let me know how you guys do...I'll do the same. Have fun

Adam


----------

